# angels eyes pills?



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

I read that some had tried it. What was the result for the staining?
Thanks


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Angel's Eyes is a powder antibiotic mixed with flavoring. It will help with the tear staining but most prefer to use it just on a shorter term basis. Search the threads using the key words "eye stain" and you'll find lots of information from people who have tried it and alternatives.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*stain*

thankseace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I have used Angel Eyes with my Beamer. I worked great. Took a couple weeks for the staining to stop completely, and has hardly even been an issue since.. I'd use it again! 

Ryan


----------

